# Morning Report for 07/13/04



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Well in case you want to know if Sea Robins bit in bad weather they do was at Cummings pier at first at about 4:14AM water was rough and it was very windy and rain was coming down sideways stayed until 6 and 1 very hunger Sea Robin.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Okay......*

Since this saga has gripped m like a love sick conch......I have to know......how many rods are you fishing with, what are your target species, and what are you trying differently from day to day?


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Most days 2 to 3 rods using Mackeral and Bunker chunks hoping for Stripers and/or Bluefish


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Patience my friend, as I have said, the big boys (stripers) for the most have left the AI area and must be heading your way  , snapper blues around, drum left and don't know where to. You guys up there get any drum, or is it just too far north?

From the sounds of your last trip, wind and rain, if you can handle nor'easters and temps in the 30's, you'd be pretty happy late Fall on AI. Best fishing to you.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Drum.............*

You can get them at IRI Shaggy;I caught one last year on Peeler Crab on a Fish Finder rig with a 5oz Bank Sinker.Use 8/0 Circles too.They're there as we speak;The DE locals told me they caught 12 of them last Friday.


----------

